# Unterwasser Aufnahmen



## jupp2153 (6. Juli 2004)

_#: Hallo Petri Freunde#: _​
_bin ein Aktives Mitglied im Cölner Angel & Gewässerschutz Verein e.V._​_&_​_suche unbedingt jemand der Unterwasser Aufnahmen machen kann in einem _​_100 bis 120 cm Tiefen Weiher._​​​​_Dort sind Karpfen von 20 - 30 Pfund,Zander und auch Waller bis zu 200 cm._​_Natürlich auch andere Arten von Fischen._​_Mich würde echt mal Inter. wie der Grund im Weiher beschaffen ist und wie stark der Algen Bewuchs ist._​_:s :a _​_Natürlich wenn man Glück hat auch wo die Waller sitzen._​_Jupp aus Kölle_​


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

das könnte ich machen, habe ne wirklich gute UW-Fotoausrüstung mit 2 starken UW-Blitzen und natürlich Tauchgerät  (sonst wirds ja dumm mit Luftanhalten).

Aber ich vermute der Teich ist in Köln? Das wäre mir fast zu weit für mal so eben. 
Mal kucken ob sich noch jemand findet der näher dran ist.

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Ich hoff das sich jemand findet und die Bilder dann auch hier zu sehen sind?!

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## jupp2153 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

_#: _​_freiburg ist leider etwas zu weit um einmal ein paar bilder zu machen_​_aber vieleicht findet sich in oder um köln auch jemand der solch eine Ausrüstung hat_​


----------



## jupp2153 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff das sich jemand findet und die Bilder dann auch hier zu sehen sind?!
> 
> Gruß Zanderkisser


 

_wenn sich jemand findet der es macht und es sind Bilder dabei wo man was gutes drauf erkennen kann, werd ich die auf jeden fall hier rein setzen  #6 _


----------

